Ask HN: What are your New Year's resolutions? - rayalez
======
rbrogan
Adopt / make nutrition software and set up a diet where I am sure I am getting
100% RDA of each nutrient.

------
alfapla
Ignore any blog post that begins with "Why", "Please" or "Dear"

------
sharemywin
1\. finish program and launch company 2\. lose weight

------
alexandrerond
Get to 500 karma points :)

